# Jockey hollow



## Rab (May 5, 2017)

I don't how many of you even know of this place, but they just drained to lakes out there that probably had 8 plus pound bass in them. i was wondering if anyone had anymore info on why they were drained. I know there was concern of downstream risk of flooding from the dam but they spent over a million to decommission the dams....


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I work out there occasionally. Didn't know they drained any lakes, thats a bummer.


----------



## Rab (May 5, 2017)

Yeah I was out walking the dog and seen it. Hidden gem really. I'd almost guarantee there was a 10 pounder in there.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I saw the drive was closed and heavy equip. Parked down below. Wonder why? Anyone hunt there this season?


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Used to fish for bass there quite a few years ago and always got some good fish. Best was 5.5 lb. Saw some bigger ones cruising the shoreline on occasion. Hate to here that. Wonder if they took the time to move the fish elsewhere Doubt it. Didn't that become a part of Egypt valley?


----------



## Rab (May 5, 2017)

It was closed for the dam removal


----------



## Rab (May 5, 2017)

My best there this year was a little over 5lb. I doubt they'd take the time to move them. I'm trying to get a hold of the odnr to get some info.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

Well that just ruined my ice plans, I'm not from around there but I hunt there and have iced fished it before. I'm assuming you're talking about the two lakes off of Nottingham?


----------



## Rab (May 5, 2017)

Yeah those are the 2 unfortunately. There are a couple ones off cravat shop road I'm sure could be ice fished.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah we usually hunt by the ones off of cravat and always talk about trying to ice fish them, but the size of the fish we've caught out of that big lake they drained made it hard not to go straight to that lake. Thanks for posting this, would have been a bigger let down if we drove over an hour to find out they were drained.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I've caught some 10 inch bluegills out of there...I use to love going there with an ultralight and wax worms, it was a far walk but well worth it for the fishing action, also heard of 14 inch crappie being caught there also


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone ever ice fish the Zion retreat lake?


----------



## Rab (May 5, 2017)

From what I've seen I believe it's 10 dollars a day to fish there.


----------



## jacarter23 (Jun 30, 2009)

Talked to the don't, they claimed dams were seeping and would cost more to repair. They also took out a third one on 261.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

What’s the Zion retreat lake ?


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

25asnyder said:


> What’s the Zion retreat lake ?


It's a church camp, but it has a pay to use lake..


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i heard Dickinson cattle company has pay lakes also ?


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Prob awesome place to fish huh ?


----------

